
Finding the natural size for your company - terpua
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1068-finding-the-natural-size-for-your-company
======
josefresco
I'll remember this wise and helpful advice when I hit 5 million dollars in
revenue.

If only we all had these problems.

------
kimboslice
The best part of the article - the ironic ad atop the page:

"eBaum's World is looking for a Web/UI Designer."

Talking about finding your size. very funny.

------
tptacek
Three word rule of thumb: hire behind revenue.

